# PSA Regionals Results and Scores



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Got both my PSA 2 legs and won lots-o-trophies  

2013 West Regional result
Saturday.
PDC SD
Nina Lanphere & Tatum (Doberman) NP
Ron Ackerman & Vulcan (Cane Corso) NP

PDC
Jas Leverette & Echo (Mal) Passed 141.5
Carlos Mendez & Zeus Passed 126.5
Martin Doan & Onyx (Dutch/Mal) Passed 135
Greg Laws & Riley (AM Pit Bull) Passed 122

PSA 1
Steven Williford & Viggo (GSD) NP
Dewon Fields & TJ (Mal) Passed 288.5

PSA 2
Manuel Golden & Doder (Mal) NP
Jim Self & Rowdy (Mal) NP
Georgia Estes & Seven (Mal) Passed 290.5 First leg
Kerry Engels & Odin (DS) Passed 283 First leg
Michael Olsen & Nieko (GSD) NP
Greg Laws & Shane (AM Pit Bull) NP

Sunday.
PDC
Fernando Ramirez & Cook (GSD) NP
Ron Ackerman & Vulcan (Cane Corso) Passed 125

PSA 1
Steven Williford & Viggo (GSD) NP
Jas Leverette & Echo (Mal) NP
Cayla Morrow & Rayne (GSD) Passed 266

PSA 2
Jim Self & Rowdy (Mal) NP
Georgia Estes & Seven (Mal) Passed 292.5 Finished leg 2
Mike Olson & Nieko (GSD) NP
Manuel Golden & Doder (Mal) NP
Kerry Engels & Odin (DS) NP
Greg Laws & Shane (AM Pit Bull) NP


----------



## David Baker (Aug 31, 2013)

Saw your pics from this weekend on facebook. Way to go. Congrats to you and Seven.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeehaw, way to go Georgia! big congrats.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Big congrats!


----------



## Adam Gibson (Feb 6, 2008)

You did a great job. I didn't get a chance to introduce myself, but I got to watch you and Seven compete on Saturday. Very impressive! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Awesome Georgia and 7! Sweet scores!


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Did you get the name 7 from that "Seinfeld" episode?


----------



## JOE SAMSON JR (Feb 24, 2009)

it was a first class trial with great dogs and better people ! you guys kicked ass


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

I'm pretty sure she got that name from George Costanza. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRUdaWZ4FN0


----------



## Ron Ackerman (Jul 29, 2007)

Those were truly two great performances by Georgia and Seven. Very glad I was there to see them.

I was also thrilled to see two Cane Corsi pass their PDC's and was extremely proud to be one of them!


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Ron Ackerman said:


> Those were truly two great performances by Georgia and Seven. Very glad I was there to see them.
> 
> I was also thrilled to see two Cane Corsi pass their PDC's and was extremely proud to be one of them!


Still at it eh Ron! Congrats!


----------



## Jane Jean (Sep 18, 2009)

Congrats to you and Seven! 
Happy that Cayla and Rayne also passed their 1 routine.
Wish there was a PSA group in my area.


----------

